# Lenze 93xx FU mit Leitfrequenz und Analogen Sollwert?



## EnemyNr1 (22 April 2009)

Servus,

ich habe jetzt ein kleines Problem:
Ein Lenze 93xx FU. Den Sollwert in "Auto-Betrieb" bekomme ich von der Leitfrequenz Slave Line int.24V.Bei "Hand" soll der FU seinen Sollwert von SPS Analog Out bekommen (Analoge eingänge beim FU).

So Jetzt habe ich FU auf LF-Slave Line ....... eingestellt. Jetzt muss man ihm beibringen das der Sollwer in Handbetrib von seinen Analogen eingängen abfragt.
Es gibt ein FB im FU "ASW" :  ________________
                                      |      ASW1            |
Analog Eingang 1(6.1/2)-----                           
                                      |                          |
eingang???(Leitfrequenz)----                           |
                                      |                          |
DIGI4(SET)----------------                           |
                                      |________________| 

-----OUT?(Wochin?)

Weiter bin ich nicht gekommen? DFIN (Leitfrequenz)ist digital! kann nicht mit ASW1_IN verknüpfen?
Wochin mit dem Output? wo soll er verarbeitet werden?
Ich wehre ihnen sehr dankbar für Ihre Ünterstützung.

MfG
EnemyNr1


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2009)

Hm, so richtig verstanden habe ich noch nicht was du möchtest, aber vielleicht hilft dir das schonmal weiter:

- Mit den FBs CONV3 oder CONV4 kannst du das Drehzahlsignal vom DF-IN in ein analoges Signal umrechnen. Die Umrechnungsfaktoren müssen über Parameter eingestellt werden, heraus kommt dann ein Wert in %.

- ASW ist ein Sollwertumschalter. Wenn der umgeschaltete Wert die Solldrehzahl ist, könntest du damit z.B. auf den NSET-N Eingang des FB NSET (Drehzahlsollwert Aufbereitung) gehen. Dieser wertet den Eingang auch in Prozent aus.


----------



## EnemyNr1 (22 April 2009)

Danke für die antwort!
Also genau das will ich, zwischen den Sollwerten ( Leitfrequenz und Analogeingang) umschalten.
Als ich den Fu auf Leitfrequenz-Slave umparametriert habe, ist das FB NSET leer.
Also muss ich zunächst DF-IN mit CONV3 convertieren? dann?

Ich habe mit den FUs wenig zu tun gehabt. Kämfe schon seit einer Woche.
Ich habe von altem FU Werte auf den neuen FU eingespielt, jetzt haben sich die Anforderungen geändert.(Leitfrequenz) Vorher habe ich aus der SPS Sollwert vorgegeben,jetzt mus ich umschalten aber weiß nicht, wie ich das anparametrieren soll.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 April 2009)

Mit den vorgefertigten Applikationen kenne ich mich nicht so aus.
Im Handbuch des 9300 steht im Signalflussplan für Leitfrequenz-Slave, dass der DFIN erst über DFSET->REF und dann auf den MCTRL Baustein geht.

Wenn du diese Applikation gewählt hast, musst du deinen Hand/Auto Umschalter zwischen REF und MCTRL platzieren. 
Könnte sein dass du dabei noch weitere Parameter mit umschalten musst, um den Winkelregler ggf. zu deaktivieren (MCTRL-PHI-ON)


----------



## EnemyNr1 (22 April 2009)

Danke.
werde morgen versuchen ASW dazwieschen zu schalten.


----------



## WL7001 (22 April 2009)

Also so weit ich diese Lenze Fu kennengelernt habe, musst du eine Parametersatzumschaltung durchführen. Näheres dazu steht im Handbuch, ist aber relativ einfach. Jedenfalls viel einfacher als das was ich bisher gelesen habe, jedenfalls für mein Verständnis  .

Im Groben : 
Parametersatz 1 ( Automatik ) : Sollwertvorgabe auf Leitfrequenz parametriert

Parametersatz 2 ( Handbetrieb ) : Sollwertvorgabe auf Analogeingang parametriert

Der gesamte Rest der Parametrierung ist wohl in beiden Parametersätzen gleich.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## EnemyNr1 (22 April 2009)

Wilhelm
daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich habe leider kein FB bzw. keine Codestelle gefunden. und dann, wie kann ich dann umschalten über welchen eingang?


----------



## WL7001 (23 April 2009)

EnemyNr1 schrieb:


> Wilhelm
> daran habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich habe leider kein FB bzw. keine Codestelle gefunden. und dann, wie kann ich dann umschalten über welchen eingang?



Einfach mal ins Handbuch schauen. Man kann die digitalen Eingänge ja frei parametrieren. Einen ( ParLoad ) nimmst du als Umschaltsignal für den Parametersatz und einen anderen ( Par1 ) als Info für die Betriebsart. Der Par1 kriegt binär codiert ( vorher anliegend !! ) den Datensatz mitgeteilt. 

Zum Beispiel 
Par1=0 ist AUTOMATIK
Par1=1 ist HANDBETRIEB

Wenn das Par1 Signal anliegt einen kurzen Impuls auf ParLoad und fertig ist die Chose. Dann noch etwas warten (ca. 1s, mal das Handbuch quälen) bis die Umschaltung erfolgt ist und los gehts.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## EnemyNr1 (23 April 2009)

OK. aber muss ich dan bei beiden Parametern (Par1 Par2) diese funktion einbinden?


----------



## WL7001 (23 April 2009)

Kommt drauf an ob du mehr als 2 Parametersätze aktivieren willst.
Par1 alleine reicht, wenn du nur 2 Parametersätze brauchst. Par1 und Par2 brauchst du, wenn du bis zu vier Parametersätze auswählen willst usw. usw.

Ist halt ein Bitmuster. 1 Bit = 2 Möglichkeiten, 2 Bit = 4 Möglichkeiten usw.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------

